# ITALIAN DRIVERS



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'd heard all about them before but now I've experienced it! 

They are all fecking mental. The cabbies think they are all in combat, the scooter mob all think they are indestructable and all the other drivers don't give a shit about anyone apart from getting there first regardless of the consequences.

I think all of the people on the Euro cruise had people overtake them, in stupid situations and then had the driver turn off about 30 seconds later. WTF!! Was it worth it? ???

I even had a car pull up next to me at some lights in a filter lane and then dive in front of me!! But that's a story for another day. 

Where was I? Oh yeah, bleeding Italian drivers. TAKE SOME LESSONS in braking distances, teach me how you see round totally blind bends and learn that spending 5 seconds extra in traffic can extend your life by many years!

CRETINS!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

The french are just as bad!


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

> The french are just as bad! Â


at least they can park... ok it's on the middle of a traffic island or roundabout, but...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I know that Italian are not known to be good drivers...very similar to Greeks.

But at least the traffic is moving...not like the English that they love queues! 



> I even had a car pull up next to me at some lights in a filter lane and then dive in front of me!! But that's a story for another day.


I've done something like this too, to get away from a learner driver!! ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Did a three week drive around Italy a few years ago ..... Italian drivers are are MENTAL !!

Did you notice that the hard shoulder of the motorway is perfectly ok for overtaking ... or if the traffic is a little too heavy, then HGV's will pull over and use the hard shoulder whilst faster traffic passes in the main two lanes!

Moped's & scooters in Rome, going the wrong way around roundabouts - three up  - no problem  -whilst the rider speaks on his mobile phone and puffs on a *** at the same time - roflmao!

Parking in Rome. We are sitting in a Restaurant in a Piazza, having lunch and watching the world go by. The Piazza slowly fills up with cars, double, then triple parking. A couple on the table opposite us finish their dinner and then head back to their car which is well and truly blocked in. Standard procedure is to get your car window down with the remote, then apply the horn continuously as a signal to get the other drivers to come out and move their cars!

Amazing place Italy. Loved it!


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Moped's & scooters in Rome, going the wrong way around roundabouts - three up Â  - no problem Â  -whilst the rider speaks on his mobile phone and puffs on a *** at the same time - roflmao!


Because of this, I've never been so close to getting run over (as a pedestrian). When you think you've looked in every direction possible, you start walking across the road ... but low and behold, a bloody moped comes from I don't know where 



> Parking in Rome. We are sitting in a Restaurant in a Piazza, having lunch and watching the world go by. The Piazza slowly fills up with cars, double, then triple parking. A couple on the table opposite us finish their dinner and then head back to their car which is well and truly blocked in. Standard procedure is to get your car window down with the remote, then apply the horn continuously as a signal to get the other drivers to come out and move their cars!


Tis the same in Madrid.



> Amazing place Italy. Loved it!


Ditto. As well as the IOW, Bunny and I adore Rome.

Moley


----------



## ccc (May 7, 2002)

Italy - wonderful country, great people, culture and food, but the Kamikaze Kab drivers of Bologna must have shares in the local funeral parlour.

Until I drove in Italy I didn't know it was possible for a following vehicle to get so close without passing on a nasty disease.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

And now they have the highest speed limits in Europe on their motorways....lucky buggers!! ;D


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Best drivers in the world if you ask me!!


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

But then I do come from the bay of Naples


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Recently in Milan, didn't think it was too bad, mind you was in a hire car .

Last year spent some time in Athens, now that is mental.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Recently in Milan, didn't think it was too bad, mind you was in a hire car Â .
> 
> Last year spent some time in Athens, now that is mental.


I come from Athens and I have to agree with you on this!! I used to drive like them...but I am tame now in the UK.

When I go back to Athens, I sometimes find it hard to drive again...but very quickly my Athenian driving skills are returning!! ;D

After all my Greek driving instructor told me that the police limits are not for me but for the plod!! ;D What a great man!


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

A couple of years ago, whilst belting down the Autostrada south of Rome I was overtaken by an Italian police car going at 'full chat' in the outside lane with full 'blues and twos' on ................... followed by an enormous white Mercedes only inches off his back bumper.

Yes, Italian drivers are definitely mental.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

While on a rather nice corporate trip to the monza GP two years ago, we were in the fast lane, in a huge lancia taxi driven by a women, who was on the mobile having a row with her other half - while a cop car sat behind us for about 2 miles with lights and sirens on - we doing over a ton!!

She finally pulls over to let the copper by and then hurls abuse at him!!

Mental

Dave


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

> The french are just as bad! Â


no there feckin not!!!! These guys are specialists in god damn awful. Not a clue of a safe distance and overtaking ,like scotty said, only to turn off 30 seconds later. All there cars have some sort of scrape, and overtaking with no power just before a blind bend......................crazy :-/

at first you laugh...........................but now quite frankly we are sick of it!


----------

